
Is science stagnant? - fallingfrog
https://www.theatlantic.com/amp/article/575665/
======
HaoZeke
The missing point here is that as the same time as electricity was being
worked on in one small lab, there were people (even in the same lab) who would
publish things we would not even consider to be research today.

This is a silly article by someone who has no concept of the scope and breadth
of science through the ages.

Time suppresses weaker discoveries, but there is no way to know what will last
beforehand.

~~~
fallingfrog
I think though that just proves the point that there was so much low hanging
fruit back then- and not so much now. You’re not going to discover something
as fundamental as electricity again, for instance.

